# New boots too small for my enormously wide feet?



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Any boot discomfort thats felt before riding in them at least 4 to 6 days should not drive you nuts. I bought burton concords last season and felt like there was a metal bar pressing on my instep for a few days, but went away once the boots packed out a bit.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I usually support buying local as well. But if nothing senseful is available? Buy online...

You're from Sweden IIRC... Blue Tomato Online Shop – Snow, Skate & Surf has a big selection of boots; you can order and return boots the guys here will tecommend as being wide (hub has wide feet and wasn't well in Ride but K2, Niedecker and Burton). 

(May be a dumb suggestion... but... don't just clip your toe nails, use nail file too to soften the harsh clipping edges)


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

32 boots will pack out for sure, at least lengthwise. If there's not a good amount of pressure on your big toe the boots are too big IMO. However looking at your pics those looks too small. Also if you have already heat molded them I'm not sure how much more they are going to pack out. Heat molding essentially just expedites the break in period from my understanding. 

I can't believe your not getting all kinds of pain in your instep, that's where I feel it if a boot is too narrow. I'm no boot fitter, but I would think ordering a true wide boot online would be the way to go for your width. Find somewhere with a good return policy and order a couple different pairs of wide sizes in both a 9 and 9.5.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Even with heat-molding technology, all boots are of course made to suit a 'generic' foot pattern. As such, no boot will likely fit perfectly right out of the box unless you are very lucky.

Over the years, I've had more than one pair of boots that I've had to perform my own 'customization' on - whether that means changing the liner entirely (I've used Intuition Liners successfully in the past) or taking the existing liner and shaving/adding pieces here/there. 

All boots will 'pack-out' to some degree over time - the question is, how much and will it be enough to overcome the discomfort you have? 

IMO, your feet should not, under any circumstances, become 'numb' because of a poor fitting boot - this is a sign that your boots/liners are not suited for your foot-shape. 

Over the past several seasons I've had two pairs of TM-Two's and each one has 'packed-out' about a half to three-quarters of a shoe size after many, many days of riding/hiking. I've re-molded them each two times to limited success.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Neliz,

The length is correct but the boot is far too narrow for your foot. It is a D width last and your foot is over EEE. The boot is more than 3 sizes too small width wise. Sadly, it will never fit well.

The Burton Ruler Wide in size 9 is you option. Burton builds this boot using an EEE last. It will be a strong fit out of the box and will be perfect once heat molded.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Neliz,
> 
> The length is correct but the boot is far too narrow for your foot. It is a D width last and your foot is over EEE. The boot is more than 3 sizes too small width wise. Sadly, it will never fit well.
> 
> The Burton Ruler Wide in size 9 is you option. Burton builds this boot using an EEE last. It will be a strong fit out of the box and will be perfect once heat molded.


Holy crap! 3 sizes is a lot.

Hey Wired, you've been pretty awesome.

You know.... seems most boot issues have more to do with foot width than lenght.

In my case, i am narrow. So i'm all alone in this world of wide-footed people.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Holy crap! 3 sizes is a lot.
> 
> Hey Wired, you've been pretty awesome.
> 
> ...


are you light for your weight?

I think my feet are wide because they are smaller than they should be. I think if they were a size or size and a half bigger they could support my weight better and didnt grow that wide.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Extazy said:


> are you light for your weight?
> 
> I think my feet are wide because they are smaller than they should be. I think if they were a size or size and a half bigger they could support my weight better and didnt grow that wide.


Nah i'm pretty average for my height, now that i'm older. I used to be pretty skinny growing up; but now im a bit less than 170 lbs and 5'11" 
Its just i have "piano player" hands... and feet. genetics, i guess.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Holy crap! 3 sizes is a lot.
> You know.... seems most boot issues have more to do with foot width than length.


Hi Bro,

There are a lot of different fit issues but wide is particularly vexing. That is because in the past wide options have been unavailable. So, the only way to accommodate width was to upsize length. When you do that you create a number of problems. 

1. extra room toe and heel which becomes worse as the boot packs out.
2. heel lift.
3. poor/no line-up with boot structures (arch, etc).
4. poor centering within the boot (makes binding and board sizing and centering difficult).

Too narrow is also problematic.

1. Extra width on sides.
2. Possible foot roll.
3 Possible heel lift.

I don't want to minimize the issues that arise for narrow feet as they can also rob performance but...we hear a lot less of them. This is likely do to boots feeling initially acceptable during a try on. If the correct length is selected they are typically snug lengthwise, the structures (arch, etc) tend to line up well, and the extra width is not immediately that evident except in very extreme cases.


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for your answers, they have been very helpful. I just got back from returning the boots to the store, which felt like the right choice. Right now I'm set on buying the Rulers. There's just one little problem. The Burton Rulers wide aren't available anywhere in Sweden. I'm looking to buy the 2015 model since it's a lot cheaper and basically the same boot, and I will probably buy it with the rest of my setup that I'll be ordering from Evo any day now. Do you think it's safe to just buy the 2015 ruler wide in a size 9 and that it will fit me, or do I really need to try it on?

They only option I have as far as trying on the boot first, is to order the 2016 model from blue-tomato in the same size, try it on, and then return it. Would it then be safe to assume that the 2015 model would fit me the same and buy it without trying on the actual boot that I would be buying?

So, buy the 2015 boot straight off and hope that it fits, or try on the 2016 one first? (The only place that still stocks the 2015 ruler wide in a size 9 lists it at a very high risk of selling out, which makes me a bit nervous as to if I can wait until the 2016 boot from blue-tomato arrives)

Thanks to everyone for your input


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Buy both and return the one that doesn't work? Do you have to pay shipping to return it back to Evo? If not, just buy it now and return if it's no good.


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Rogue said:


> Buy both and return the one that doesn't work? Do you have to pay shipping to return it back to Evo? If not, just buy it now and return if it's no good.


Yeah, I live in Sweden and Evo ships from the US, so if I were to return it I would have to pay about 200$ in shipping, which obviously isn't worth the risk. That's why I can only try on the 2016 model.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I feel your pain, I wore 32 for years and lost many a big toe nail. The problem with them.is the inside of the toe box is way too rounded, it crushes your big toe.
Try ride lasso boots. Its a much better boot, wider overall and has a nice square toe box


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Neliz said:


> Do you think it's safe to just buy the 2015 ruler wide in a size 9 and that it will fit me?


The Burton Ruler Wide in size 9 will fit.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> The Burton Ruler Wide in size 9 will fit.


I tried them and found the rides to be wider


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi ETM,

I am surprised to hear that. We have never found a Rome last to be wider than D (they tend to run on the narrow side of D). Ride (you had mentioned their boots earlier) and DC (mentioned often as a wide option) run on the wider side of D - for their widest models. The Ruler last is a true EEE.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi ETM,
> 
> I am surprised to hear that. We have never found a Rome last to be wider than D (they tend to run on the narrow side of D). Ride (you had mentioned their boots earlier) and DC (mentioned often as a wide option) run on the wider side of D - for their widest models. The Ruler last is a true EEE.


Rome was a typo sorry.
Ride lol. My wide ass foot fits so well into them, the burton wides were too tight on me


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Burton is also not too wide for me.

Ps. Didn't burton just introduced rulers wide last year? I heard many had issues with their speed lacing system. They were all getting stuck in lower zone of the boot.

If people can confirm this I think it's better to buy 2016 model and hope that they fixed this issue.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> There are a lot of different fit issues but wide is particularly vexing. That is because in the past wide options have been unavailable. So, the only way to accommodate width was to upsize length. When you do that you create a number of problems.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. Normally boots feel ok right off the bat. 

I guess its easier to deal with some heel lift after packing out or having to over-tighten, than something too tight around your feet, or way too long to make up for width.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Neliz,
> 
> The length is correct but the boot is far too narrow for your foot. It is a D width last and your foot is over EEE. The boot is more than 3 sizes too small width wise. Sadly, it will never fit well.
> 
> The Burton Ruler Wide in size 9 is you option. Burton builds this boot using an EEE last. It will be a strong fit out of the box and will be perfect once heat molded.


Wiredsport, how do you tell what width you should be? Do you have a chart?

I posted pics of my foot on a Burton Ruler Wide footbed in the other thread you have going, here:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo-4.html#post2396234



ETM said:


> Rome was a typo sorry.
> Ride lol. My wide ass foot fits so well into them, the burton wides were too tight on me


That's confusing to me, because Ride Tridents hurt my feet so bad I returned them after 1 run. Shame because I really liked that boot. The Burton Wides seem to be plenty wide, though I haven't ridden on them yet.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jtg said:


> Wiredsport, how do you tell what width you should be? Do you have a chart?


Hi JTG,

This is a Brannock width chart:










Your width 9.5 cm converts to 3.74 inches which is a high D low E for a size 7 foot in Brannock sizing.

STOKED!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

jtg said:


> Wiredsport, how do you tell what width you should be? Do you have a chart?
> 
> I posted pics of my foot on a Burton Ruler Wide footbed in the other thread you have going, here:
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo-4.html#post2396234
> ...


Try the ride lasso.
I lost both toe nails and wore the outside of my foot raw in size 10 32s. I tried various burton wides which induced pain. Then I put the ride lasso on and it was like the heavens opened, they fit so well, and the boa heel hold is amazing


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi JTG,
> 
> This is a Brannock width chart:
> 
> ...


Nice chart. I'm narrow for sure.

Foot is 28.2cm x 9.75cm (3.84")

Brannock sizes me at US11.5; but my snowboard boots are US10.5. I have US11 as well and they are fine after 2 seasons, but i get some heel lift.

The Wiredsports sizing tool/calculator thingy puts me in size 10.5 boots.


----------



## Xperienced (Jan 13, 2015)

I have the same boots. This may sound weird but keep your nail cut and after a few days of riding it should pack out a little and feel better !


----------

